
The IRS is offering over $500k in bounty to crack Monero - seigando
https://xitheon.com/news/the-irs-is-offering-over-500000-in-bounty-to-anyone-who-is-able-to-crack-moneros-privacy/
======
square_usual
I don't think this bounty probably will change much. If you're smart enough to
"crack" Monero (assuming that can be done in the first place!), you're
probably smart enough to make much, much more with that knowledge.

------
smabie
I mean, if anyone could, they would have hundreds of millions, no?

~~~
aww_dang
A vulnerability like a double spend attack would be valuable, but the ability
to trace transactions wouldn't necessarily be profitable outside of a
blackmail scheme.

